# Anyone Know Where I Can Find A Backround For Apollo Lunar Landing Diorama



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I am looking for pictures of the apollo 15 lunar landing and need to find a great, realistic backround showing the lunar surface , space & earth in the backround. Does anyone have any information for creating a backround for this project ?


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

model maker said:


> I am going to make a 3 foot X 2 foot diorama of the apollo 15 lunar landing and need to find a great, realistic backround showing the lunar surface , space & earth in the backround. Does anyone have any information for creating a backround for this project ?



There is a background, lifesize, at the Cosmosphere in Hutchinson, Kansas. They have a lunar model mockup that was used in the making of a movie. I couldn't find a photo of the lunar module and backdrop, but here is a backdrop for some of the space suits...

http://www.cosmo.org/museum.cfm#


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Did you look through the picture archives at NASA.gov? Lots of great images there, should be able to find pictures of the lunar surface.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks Roland, great link. That backround is the kind i am looking for for 1 of the large spaces on my display cabinet Along with some gray mortar and some mountains ( probably out of styrofoam) unless i can find a better way. It should look pretty good.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I am doing that now, you must have read my mind. I have a few pictures of the earth from the moon and will use that on a black curved backdrop. Thanks Al.
Bert


----------

